# cydondia/camelia hatches



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Are there any deckies that have sailed on Stag Line's Cydonia or Camelia that can explain how the hatches on those ships worked. They appear to be one of the premier forms of sliding hatch covers. I am having a little trouble figuring out how they were opened. I am building a model of her. thanks


----------



## Bigmo (Jun 30, 2008)

*Cydonia/Camellia.*

The hatches on these vessels were 3 section McGregor single pull. Each section was attached to the cargo winches and pulled individually to the end where they tipped to the vertical position, the first was secured to a small samson post and the other two then hooked to the first when vertical. It was a slow operation especially if rain came while loading grain.
I served most of my apprenticeship on the Cydonia.


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Bigmo has been kind enough to answer my curious question and I appreciate it very much.


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

closing them had to be a real pain though, right, seems like you had to drop down first section from the others, reconnect and then pull that section forward in place....least the way I see it.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

loganevh said:


> closing them had to be a real pain though, right, seems like you had to drop down first section from the others, reconnect and then pull that section forward in place....least the way I see it.


That's the way it was. Did my first trip cadet on the Camellia and remember unshackling and shackling on to the next. I think the system was the same on the slightly larger and younger similar ships the Gloxinia and Photinia.
The hatch wheels were asymetric, you had to place a bar in to turn them around and raise them then secure them with a pin. You had to make sure you kept hold of the bar until the pin was in place or it could spring back, as I learned to my cost when I ended up in hospital in Montreal with a head injury. Still a lot quicker that hatch boards.

Peter


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am trying to remember how we dropped the wheels when securing the hatches, I think we removed the pin and hit the wheel with a hammer to drop the hatch into place, maybe Bigmo can confirm. 

Peter


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

realy cool stuff, learning about the old days..I tell you though the ships today ALL look alike to me for some reason. At least in the 50s and 60s they had that certain look to them, different looks, etc. Maybe its me, I am not sure. But hey thanks so much for the reply Peter, I appreciate it.


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

I been looking around for a video of hatches like those being opened or closed, but cant find anything. I remember seeing the Cydonia (she was then the JOY) going up the mississippi river in december 76. I can remember then opening the hatches, but vaguely remember how they did it. But do remember the sounds of the steam winches and the banging of the covers, neat stuff to a kid back then for sure. I was 12 or so.


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

if i remember right the ajana was the first british ship to have steel hatch covers kev.


----------



## Bigmo (Jun 30, 2008)

Closing hatches was just the reverse, you shackled on to the first lid, unhooked it from the one behind, lowered it onto the tracks, hauled it into position, knocked the pin out of the wheels and hammered them until they revolved round their eccentric center and dropped the hatch (usually the wedge which kept the hatches together). Unshackel the wire and repeat. Camellia,Photinia and Gloxinia all had this type of hatch cover.


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

thanks for the post guys, I believe I have the general idea of them now. Is nice going back into history like that. I was always thinking they were linked together with chain, but was still skeptical cause they sat so high when in the open position.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Have a look here http://www.generalcargoship.com/hatch-covers.html


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for this thread, Loganevh, and to Eldersuk for this great link.
I worked with those hatches as well, and it all brought it back. Great fun for a young deckhand!!


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

eldersuk said:


> Have a look here http://www.generalcargoship.com/hatch-covers.html


The hatch lids fitted to later ships were linked by chain and could be opened with a single pull. The hatch lids as described on the Cydonia etc had to be opened individually.

Peter


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

I never sailed on ships like that, I sailed in the mid 80s on oilfield vessels,,had a 3rds license, but jobs were scarce back then. I always liked the looks of the british vessels. I did sail on an American President Lines ship that had covers that were hydraulically actuated. But the sliding covers seemed to be much more interesting..thanks guys for the posts. But like said before, a video of them in operation would be cool.


----------



## loganevh (May 15, 2011)

Hello all again. Another question on the Cydonia hatch operation. Were the covers openned by using the main cargo line on the winches or was an individual line run from the winch's cathead. Working a a diorama for this ship and would kinda like to have a general idea how the operation was done. Thanks again for the previous information....good stuff.


----------

